# Got another 1988 Premis...but in SAD shape...



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, you can't get them all in beautiful condition like the other one I bought months ago (_see my Thread on it_). But this one has one foot in the grave, and I just couldn't let that happen. And of course I'm a sucker for anything in my size frame just to complicate things.

Seller was honest in his photos, so I was already knowing what I might be getting into. Of course it was even worse when I saw it in person, but it was crying out to be rescued. After going back and forth a little, I took it home for $30. Worse case will be that I'll have a spare parts bike for my other Premis, so I'm good with that.

As is obvious in the attached photos I took when I got it home yesterday is the overall condition. 
Very badly scraped up paint...wrong back wheel..bad tires and tubes....no chain...missing rear cable...scraped up brake levers and crank...messed up saddle...no handlebar tape...and the list goes on. But I'm still in it for the long run. Of course finding the correct 6 speed rear wheel (Weinmann Aero) will be next to impossible to find, and if so would probably prove tp costly for this fix. 

So, as winter approaches, something mess around with. I'll see how far I take it to keep it an original rider. Time will tell...


----------



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2018)

Come to think of it, the bike looks like it was washed with a file...


----------



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2018)

Check out the Retail on this bike in 1988...


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 30, 2018)

These are great bikes in my opinion. I have a Premis and a 88 Tempo. I am surprised that the Tempo retailed at $100 more then the Premis. Will be interested in how this one turns out. I have seen you work your magic before, so I know it is in good hands. I am also one of those guys that loves saving a basket case. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2018)

bikerbluz@ In case you never saw my other Premis...and yes, I love the ride also!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 30, 2018)

bikerbluz said:


> These are great bikes in my opinion. I have a Premis and a 88 Tempo. I am surprised that the Tempo retailed at $100 more then the Premis. Will be interested in how this one turns out. I have seen you work your magic before, so I know it is in good hands. I am also one of those guys that loves saving a basket case. Good luck and keep us posted.




Thanks for the compliment, but In think even Merlin wouldn't be able to do much magic on this one...


----------



## bikerbluz (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful bike! Wild paint scheme. Your new bike may be a basket case,  but it is still a Columbus frame. I say clean it the best you can, and enjoy the freedom that comes with riding a quality beaterRide on!!!


----------



## HARPO (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm contemplating taking the fork to an auto store and trying to come close to matching the blue. _Possibly_ also the frame for the Violet color...but I'd feel quite the fool walking in with it...


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm digging the colors. Very nice. Kinda reminds me of the Partridge Family bus


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice bike, love the colors!!


----------

